# Help! My Puppy Wont Stop Crying



## silentxnight (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, so my gf and I just got a lil pomchi a couple days ago. He's 6 weeks old (i know its a little early). Anyways, right now i have him in a little play pen/cage that he stays in. However, he hates being in it. Whenever we put him inside, he will start whimpering/crying in a matter of seconds. I've tried letting him cry and just leaving him in there, but he gets so loud that i cant take it, and i cant stand to see him cry. I know hes not crying because hes hungry or needs to pee because when we hold him, he immediately stops. This is our first pet so we are very new to this whole thing, but we're committed to making it work. But this little guy is getting on my nerves haha. I havent had a good nights sleep in the past 3 days >.< Also, is he too young to start potty training him? right now we have him on pee pads all over the place, but occasionally he will pee outside of the pads, and honestly i think its just by luck that we get him to pee on the pads. I'm reading other threads about how to potty train, and i see treats come up a lot, but im afraid he doesnt have the teeth to eat the treats yet. He's only 6 weeks, is it ok to give him treats? Another thing is that we have been feeding him puppy milk from Petsmart and puppy food, but its tiring waking up at 3 in the morning and running downstairs to get the milk from the fridge. We've tried giving him water, but he wont take it. Is there a reason why? Any help or tips would be much appreciated. TIA. sorry for making it so long, just have a lot of questions and want the best for our puppy


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm guessing that this puppy is not even 6 weeks old. I have fostered many litters and most pups have quite a bit of sharp baby teeth by 6 weeks and are ready to handle hard kibble. But many still like either canned food or kibble softened with warm water. The puppy replacement milk is another clue that this pup is not fully weaned. There is the possibility that something happened to the bitch and the breeder was handraising the pups with replacement milk. In any case, none of this is good.

Do you know the breeder? Can you get in touch?

It's not too young to start potty training, just keep your expectations low for the next few weeks. Take the pup outside every hour, when it wakes up, and 15-30 minutes after drinking large amounts or eating. You should be feeding this little one no less than 4 times per day and it would be better if you could feed the pup every 4 hours.

As far as what to feed the dog...first I would get that pup to a vet for a complete check up. Then talk to the vet about the possibilities. The vet will have a better idea of age and food appropriate-ness after a thorough exam. Based on the dog's teeething development and other physical age signs...the vet should be able to tell you the best course to take.


----------



## silentxnight (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. As far as the breeder goes, she said she was going out of the country to visit family. Thats the reason why she let the pups go at such an early age. As far as teeth goes, he does have several sharp teeth right now, and ive been feeding him kibbles with a little bit of puppy milk to soften it up. I think i will set an appointment for the vet on wednesday.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Poor little pup.  He's just too little for the "breeder" to have sold him. I think if he were mine, I'd sleep on the floor with him for the next couple of weeks... just set up a blocked-off area with a sleeping bag and a pee pad in case the little boy has an accident... and cuddle him in my arms every night to ease the trauma of having been taken from his mother and littermates too soon. (I'm not blaming you for this, of course -- I blame the "breeder" who has acted very irresponsibly in doing this.) Good move to take him to a vet this week.


----------



## silentxnight (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, i had no idea that 5 weeks was too early to take home until i called a couple of vets in my area to ask some questions and what not. She was giving them away for free though, so i cant really complain lol. We've been sleeping with him in our bed for the past 2 nights. I let him lay on my chest with a little blankey. He gave me a scare yesterday night, i woke up from my sleep and found out he wasnt on my chest anymore lol. Scared the crap outta me, i jumped out of bed and i see him walking around the room and he even pooped on the floor >.< lol. Luckily our bed is very low to the floor. I'm just glad he didnt poop in the bed lol.


----------

